# Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us) Pt. 2



## Daniel (Nov 6, 2009)

Canada Protects Home Advantage at Olympics - NY Times

Stephen Colbert accuses Canada of cheating at 2010 Olympics

At least in the US, one can watch Colbert's skit here at Hulu.com.

For those in Canada, they should be able to see the skit here:

http://watch.thecomedynetwork.ca/th...-colbert-report---november-5-2009/#clip230540


----------



## Daniel (Nov 7, 2009)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Something that may be dangerously off-topic since it's pro-Canadian:



> A Quebec goat cheese named Cinderella that can be purchased for $6.99 at your local supermarket has been voted the best cheese in the world at the World Cheese Awards 2009, beating out 2,440 entries from 34 countries.
> 
> Quebec goat cheese world's best: First time a Canadian cheese-maker has won the award


----------



## NicNak (Nov 8, 2009)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

*Ren & Stimpy - The Royal Canadian Kilted Yaksman Anthem (video)*

:lol:


----------



## Andy (Nov 8, 2009)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

I haven't seen Ren and Stimpy for a long time. Do they still have it on t.v?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 14, 2009)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Q: "Doesn't it get cold in Canada?" 

A: "_Our lavish social programs keep you warm, all winter long!_"


----------



## Daniel (Dec 26, 2009)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Canada falling behind U.S. in clean-energy efforts: experts


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 26, 2009)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Well, of course you're working harder cleaning up. You made more of a mess than we did. :rofl:


----------



## Daniel (Mar 2, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

YouTube - RetroBites: Letterman on Canada

YouTube - Letterman - Oh Canada - Audience participation - around 1986


----------



## Daniel (Mar 16, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

This is both anti-Canadian and pro-tofu 



> Plants that package meat for Canada's domestic market are inspected just  once a week, while those that ship to the U.S. must be checked daily.
> 
> Questions raised about gap in food inspection standards - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 16, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

We just have a stronger constitution. 


...Wuss...


----------



## Daniel (Mar 16, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

A carefully-chosen selection of Canadian  University Lightbulb Jokes:

How many University of Toronto students does it take to change a  lightbulb? 
* Two, one to change the lightbulb and one to crack under the  pressure.  

How many Waterloo students does it take to change a lightbulb? 
* Five, one to design a nuclear-powered one that never needs  changing, one to figure out how to power the rest of Waterloo using that  nuked lightbulb, two to install it and one to write the computer  program.  

How many Western students does it take to change a lightbulb? 
* Five, one to change the lightbulb and four to find the perfect  Tommy Hilfiger/L.L. Bean/Eddie Bauer outfit to wear for the occasion.  

How many McGill students does it take to change a lightbulb? 
* One, but she can't do it on Thursday, Friday or Saturday night.  

How many University of Calgary students does it take to change a  lightbulb? 
* Seven, one to change the bulb and six to throw a party because he  didn't screw it in upside down this time.  

How many University of Alberta students does it take to change a  lightbulb? 
* Two, one to change it and the other to boast how it was so  "Indisputably Recognized" around the world.  

How many University of Victoria students does it take to change a  lightbulb? 
* None, lava lamps don't burn out man!  

How many UBC students does it take to change a lightbulb? 
* Four, one to do it and three to translate the instructions.  

How many University of Saskatchewan students does it take to change a  lightbulb? 
* One, there's nobody else around to do it.  

How many Laurier students does it take to change a lightbulb? 
* Five, they make it campus affair.  

How many University of Manitoba students does it take to change a  lightbulb? 
* There's a university in Manitoba?  

How many Carleton University students does it take to change a  lightbulb? 
* Two, one to change the bulb and one to brag about how they did it  faster than the Ottawa U students did it.  

How many Laval students does it take to change a lightbulb? 
* One, but she would insist that the way she did it was distinct.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 16, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*



Daniel said:


> This is both anti-Canadian and pro-tofu



That statement is redundant. If it's pro-tofu, by definition it's anti-Canadian.


----------



## Murray (Mar 16, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

still with the tofu hate? Tofu just gets no love here, sigh


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 16, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*



Murray said:


> still with the tofu hate? Tofu just gets no love here, sigh



Proving my point: Foreigners like tofu; real Canadians do not.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 16, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*



Murray said:


> still with the tofu hate? Tofu just gets no love here, sigh


Be careful what you ask for:
YouTube - Japanese Natto Commercial

Some info on natto (fermented soybeans):
Natto? - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Honolulu Star-Bulletin


----------



## Mari (Mar 17, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

I know tofu deserves better than this but I just could not resist.

Tofu can be square or round
and for your health it is quite sound
Eat it plain or spicy hot
or just parboiled from the pot
Tofu lovers lets unite
and torture David with a bite.

 Mari


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 17, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

It won't torture me... I won't be one of those taking a bite.


----------



## Mari (Mar 17, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

FYI I had teryaki tofu with vegetables on a bed of rice for dinner  Mari


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 17, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Take an emetic and a colon cleanser and call your doctor in the morning if you're not feeling better.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 17, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*



> teryaki tofu


So Mari gets double brownie points for that since teriyaki sauce is made with soy, too.

And, of course, Dr. Baxter has no brownie points


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 21, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

http://forum.psychlinks.ca/just-chat/22357-anti-florida-content.html


----------



## Daniel (Mar 25, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Judge approves class action against Microsoft Canada


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 25, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

google class action suits - Google Search


----------



## Daniel (Mar 26, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Some pro-Canadian content:

YouTube - Healthy compounds found in syrup

That's all the pro-Canadian content for 2010.  I'll have some more in 2011


----------



## busybee (Mar 26, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Hello,

I cant imagine bagged milk, I know for sure I would spill it everywhere.  Why cant you just have it in a bottle?  Obviously the sense of humour escapes me. Confused busybee.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 26, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

No, you wouldn't spill it because the bag goes inside a jug.


----------



## busybee (Mar 26, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Okay, sorry to offend anyone, but my ex would have called that one of "blonde on the inside moments!!"  busy bee


----------



## Daniel (Mar 26, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*



> Okay, sorry to offend anyone,


It's hard to offend Canadians, but that doesn't stop me from trying


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 26, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Yeah, we're generally too clueless to be offended. We're like Golden Retrievers.. we think everyone loves us (which of course is true) so it's inconceivable that anyone would try to insult or offend us except in a loving and friendly fashion...


----------



## Daniel (Mar 29, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Some stats that seem credible since they result in a valid conclusion :


> Heard on the radio today that Ontario, Canada budget deficit is going  to be around $21 billion and thought I do some quick comparisons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 29, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*



> Hate to say it, but by this simple comparison California is looking pretty good.



Well, except for the niggling little detail that California is on the verge of bankruptcy and, in spite of the huge debt, Ontario (and Canada) is still financially secure.


----------



## Banned (Mar 29, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

And California's going to sink anyway.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 29, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*



> Canada is still financially secure.



Oh, good. I was worried


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 29, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Yes. We are still open for business and we still accept US tourists. We'll even still take your currency, unlike many less courageous nations today.


----------



## Banned (Mar 29, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*



Mari said:


> I know tofu deserves better than this but I just could not resist.
> 
> Tofu can be square or round
> and for your health it is quite sound
> ...


 
I had tofu in grade eight for the first (and last) time.  My friend told me it takes the flavour of whatever you cook it in.  I threw some in a frying pan with a few "extras" for flavour, and phoned my friend when it wasn't looking quite right.

Apparently you are not supposed to cook tofu with a Jersey Milk chocolate bar.  It will NOT taste like chocolate after.  Kids, do not try this at home.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Have you tried chocolate soy milk?  It's delicious


----------



## Banned (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

No...the word "soy" scares me...


----------



## Daniel (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Just add maple syrup, and it will taste like Canadian comfort food 

Maple soy salmon - Canadian Living


----------



## Banned (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Well that did nothing for me - I dont' like maple, I don't like soy, and I don't like salmon.

This is more like it:

BeaverTails (Queues de Castor) - delicious pastries formed like a beaver's tail for those searching for a great sugar rush like at Winterlude on the Rideau Canal, Ottawa


----------



## Daniel (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

That would go well with soy ice cream


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Don't forget that famous baseball quote: "Say it ain't soy, Joe!"


----------



## Mari (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Maple Soy Salmon sounds perfect to me although I would have to leave out the ginger which only belongs in cookies.  Mari


----------



## Daniel (Apr 11, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

An anti-Canadian spin on otherwise anti-American content:



> As the Canadian dollarhttp://www.businessinsider.com/canada-trade-war-usa-2010-4#  bounces around near parity with the U.S. dollar, Canadian companies are  now threatened by the prospect of cheap American products and services  gouging their competitiveness.
> The U.S. dollar just weakened from 1.25 Canadian to ~1.0 in about a  year.
> ​
> This is an example of how it's nearly impossible to know what is the  best value for the dollar, for America.
> ...


----------



## Daniel (Apr 11, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Even though it's cold, Ottawa still has scary insects moving around:

http://www.oocities.com/davidmdelaney/scutigera-coleoptrata-Nov-6-2006-ddelaney.gif


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 11, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Oh my goodness. mg: I am not a bugaphobe, but I gasped. LOL.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 11, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*



Daniel said:


> Even though it's cold, Ottawa still has scary insects moving around:
> 
> http://www.oocities.com/davidmdelaney/scutigera-coleoptrata-Nov-6-2006-ddelaney.gif



How do we know that's not an anti-Canadian Yankee social climber just claiming to live in Ottawa?


----------



## Daniel (Apr 11, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

You're right.  I didn't see any maple syrup or crying children in the background


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 11, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*



Daniel said:


> You're right. I didn't see any maple syrup or crying children in the background


 
I bet it's Disneyland...


----------



## Daniel (Apr 11, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

And I guess Mickey Mouse is just a way to hide the rat infestation.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 12, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

For anyone who must visit Canada (or Greenland), one tip on preparing for the cold weather:

YouTube - How to prepare for a polar expedition


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 12, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

"To think I was going to be in that environment for an entire month..." :rofl:


----------



## Daniel (Apr 14, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

World Poutine Eating Championship coming to Toronto :homer:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 14, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Love the comments:



> fat bastard / April 12, 2010 at 9:21 PM
> That skinny Japanese guy is gonna win.


 


> John / April 12, 2010 at 9:44 PM
> For all you people using your money on frivolous items like event tickets, computers, or Internet service be ashamed of yourself. Truely there are the Erics of the world and then there are truely horrible people


 


> S. Pell. Ingbee / April 12, 2010 at 9:51 PM
> And then there are the people that can't spell truly.


 


> gravyandcheeseman / April 12, 2010 at 10:44 PM
> I am but a humble man who, at 32, has yet to achieve anything significant in his life. This, this will be my greatest moment, the pinnacle of my meek and singular existence. I will, I shall, consume a grotesque amount of potato, oil, gravy, cheese curd, and salt in an incredible vortex of questionable, championship eating behaviour. And I shall reign.
> 
> Too bad Smokes has terrible poutine.


 


> Jenny / April 12, 2010 at 11:17 PM
> It's my only reason to live. I failed at watermelon. This is my redemption. If it were pie, I would ask you: Would you stand, stand by me?


 


> gravyandcheeseman In replying to a comment from Jenny / April 13, 2010 at 8:21 AM
> Yes, I would stand by you. Until you started projectile vomiting pie


----------



## Andy (Apr 14, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

YouTube - Canadian, Please


----------



## Daniel (Apr 14, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

They read my mind


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 14, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

A comment on the video:



> omnislade 1,190,418 views, that's the population of﻿ Canada!


 
[SIGN]Pfffttttt![/SIGN]  :smack:


----------



## Daniel (Apr 15, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Yes, even if you exclude the 90% living an American lifestyle near the border, that still leaves a whopping 3 million people, some of whom even have Internet access.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 15, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

In North Bay, Sudbury, Thunder Bay, and Baffin Island alone, almost 3 people now have internet access. And that number is growing every decade or two.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 23, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Nimoy says Shatner a logical choice for GG


----------



## Andy (Apr 23, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*



Daniel said:


> Nimoy says Shatner a logical choice for GG


 
That's ridiculous, he needs to run for Prime minister! lol  

Leonard Nimoy is here (in AB) right now. We have a small town called Vulcan and there is actually a huge Enterprise replica right when you drive into town. They have been trying to get Leonard Nimoy to come there for a long time. Here is the town's website if you want to check it out. Home


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 23, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

I'm just not sure I want to look at his Captain Kirk hairpiece and listen to his Captain Kirk overacting for the next 4 years...


----------



## Andy (Apr 23, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Couldn't be any worse than Harper with his Lego hair! lol
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/87/245782790_bf12ba8df3.jpg
http://pwtorch.com/artman2/uploads/1/lego-man_1.jpg

The second one is more Harperesque.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 29, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

For the many importers-exporters who read this thread 



> Market research is critical. Canada is a diverse market. British Columbia, for example, has more in common with the West coast of the United States than Ontario. There’s a different lifestyle and demand for different products. Then, there’s the French-speaking province of Quebec, which is very different again. Sometimes U.S. companies make the mistake of looking at Canada as one homogenous market. It’s not.
> 
> http://compass.ups.com/uploadedFiles/UPS_Compass_Articles/Features/Canada_sm.pdf


----------



## Daniel (Apr 29, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Ottawa the best place to live in Canada, magazine decides

Be glad you don't live in Calgary

Melting ice reveals ancient hunting tools in Canadian north


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 29, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Most Americans breathe polluted air: study



> Six in 10 Americans - about 175 million people - are living in places where air pollution often reaches dangerous levels, despite progress in reducing particle pollution, the American Lung Association said in a report released this week.


 
Canada offers Michigan $550M loan for bridge



> Canada has offered to give Michigan up to $550 million to help the cash-strapped state pay for a new bridge crossing the Detroit River.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 29, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Yes, I heard about the bridge to nowhere


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 30, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Canadians boast longer lives, better health, eh?
MSNBC
Wed, Apr 28 2010



> Canadians live about three years longer and are healthier than Americans, and the lack of universal healthcare in the United States may be a factor, researchers said on Wednesday.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 30, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

The reason Canadians live longer is because they are partially frozen for much of the time.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 30, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Exactly. You Americans have a much shorter best before date at birth.


----------



## Daniel (May 1, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Since salt is a preservative, though, it seems wasteful for Canadians to just throw it on the ground.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 1, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

That's for our mollusks and insects. Even they live longer than Americans.


----------



## Daniel (May 2, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Exciting tulip news:



> About three weeks from now, Ottawa's three million tulips should be in  full bloom - the stars of the Capital Region's 58th annual Canadian  Tulip Festival. Besides being a springtime ritual, the event recognizes  the Netherlands' gratitude to Ottawa for creating a tiny piece of  Holland for the birth of a royal child during the Second World War.  Twenty thousand tulip bulbs are an annual gift from the Dutch. From May 7  to 24, Ottawa Tourism is offering a two-night Tulip Celebration hotel  package that includes hotels for $115 to $175 per person, per night  (based on double occupancy) and a third night's stay at half price. The  deal includes a $13 Tulip Passport, which provides more than $600 worth  of vouchers for restaurants and spas, and free museum passes.
> 
> Details:
> The Canadian Tulip Festival
> ...


 To put a negative spin on it:

Early blooms cause Tulip Festival concerns (The horror )


----------



## Daniel (May 6, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

According to TripAdvisor's newest rankings:

Top 25 Destinations in Canada

Worldwide, the U.S. faired better than Canada, with San Francisco at #13:

Top 25 Destinations in the World 

Victoria, Canada ranked 24th worldwide.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 6, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*



Daniel said:


> According to TripAdvisor's newest rankings:
> 
> Top 25 Destinations in Canada


 
I get this:



> You've caught us performing maintenance. Most of the site is working just fine, but you won't be able to sign in or add content for a short time. Please check back in 30 minutes. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Daniel (May 6, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Probably for the best 

It's working now, though it was down just a second ago.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 6, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Yes. No doubt it was all those people searching for Canadian getaways that brought down the server.


----------



## Daniel (May 6, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

And I'm sure people who went to Vancouver for the Olympics are already planning to go back for Canada Day


----------



## Daniel (May 16, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Canadians spend their way to top of debt heap, report says

Super-soft toilet paper flushing Canada


----------



## Daniel (May 17, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Pro-Canadian content:

Canadians put their best foot forward and raised $2.5M in support of the ninth annual Walk for Kids Help Phone


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 22, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Thousands without power due to snow in northern B.C.
CBC News
Saturday, May 22, 2010



Thousands of BC Hydro customers in the northeastern part of the province are without power after a heavy snowfall on Friday night.

As of Saturday morning, more than 6,600 homes in the Peace River region were without power.

Dawson Creek and Fort St. John are among the hardest-hit communities.

The storm has also knocked out power to homes in Pouce Coupe, Fort St. James and Hudson's Hope.

BC Hydro spokesperson Dan von Hollen said many customers won't have their electricity restored until Monday.

"With the snow and the leaves on the trees, there are a lot of trees that have collected the snow and they're contacting the power lines," he said.

"Some of the trees are breaking and they've taken our power lines down. The wires are on the ground."

Von Hollen said BC Hydro is pulling in technicians from nearby areas to help restore power in the Peace Region.


----------



## Daniel (May 23, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

It's nice to see that not everyone in Canada is a wimpy border hugger


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 23, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Hell, no. Up here men are men and they have parkas and mittens year round, just in case! 

Often, the second is pinned to the first so we don't lose them.


----------



## Daniel (May 30, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Canada Day to be green, entertaining ... and very royal

To be more environmentally friendly, they should have canceled it this year  And I'm sure the Queen would be glad to have one less function to go to


----------



## Daniel (May 30, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*



STP said:


> Leonard Nimoy is here (in AB) right now. We have a small town called Vulcan and there is actually a huge Enterprise replica right when you drive into town. They have been trying to get Leonard Nimoy to come there for a long time. Here is the town's website if you want to check it out. Home


 
A video of his recent visit:

YouTube - Spock beams down to Alberta


----------



## Daniel (Jun 7, 2010)

"Canadians consume more donuts per capita than any other country in the  world."  

Donuts To Dollars - CBS News


----------



## Daniel (Jun 11, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

"If at first you don't succeed, move to Canada.  If you don't succeed in Canada, move to Quebec."

~ Queen Elizabeth III


----------



## Daniel (Jun 11, 2010)

To Quebec's credit, they are putting Ottawa's tulip festival to shame:

The Avant-Garde Blooms at International Garden Festival - NYTimes.com

360? Photos - Virtual Tours

YouTube - Recreating Eden - Keeper Of A Dream


----------



## Andy (Jun 11, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

I just don't know whether to side with the Tulip or the Poppy. They both have so much history.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 11, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

I suggest  a blind taste test


----------



## Andy (Jun 11, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Make it quick and try both at once?
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Mexican+tulip+poppy


----------



## Daniel (Jun 11, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

All it needs are some Festival of Quebec Cheeses inside the petals.


----------



## Andy (Jun 11, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

That's a lot of fromage for a tulip/poppy tea party.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 12, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Quebecers often swim to Europe during the summer, so they need the protein.


----------



## Andy (Jun 12, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*



Daniel said:


> Quebecers often swim to Europe during the summer, so they need the protein.


 
lol I had no idea! Well that proves right there that they really are a little strange.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 12, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*



Daniel said:


> Quebecers often swim to Europe during the summer, so they need the protein.


 
Yes but not intentionally. They go to the beach, wander into the water after plenty of beer and poutine, and within seconds they've lost their directions. After months of swimming in open water, they head for the sounds of French, the closest living language to Quebecois, and beach themselves and Normandy.


----------



## Andy (Jun 15, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Some delicacies to try on a cross Canada tour. 

Sinful foods from coast to coast
Katherine Scarrow, Yahoo! Canada News 
Fri Jun 11, 2010

While some people furiously work out to get back to a beach body, others bide their time dreaming of the glut of street eats they might sample this summer at many of Canada's major events. 

Whether you're in the first or second group, here are some of our tastiest - and nutritionally deplete treats to try out or avoid. 

*Halifax Donair* 
If you happen to be in Halifax, N.S. this summer, don't miss the chance to sink your teeth into a juicy doner kebab (known as 'the Donair' to locals). Born in the 1970s, the Atlantic Canada staple features beef instead of lamb and garlic sauce instead of taztsiki. The meat, made of a combination of ground beef, flour or bread crumbs and spices, is sliced from a vertical spit and topped with a sauce made from evaporated milk, sugar, vinegar and garlic. It's then wrapped in a flat-bread pita and served with diced tomato and onion. (Calories: 407, Fat: 9g) 

*Montreal Poutine* 
Poutine is widely available across Canada, but if you're going to eat it right, why not go to the source? If you happen to be strolling Montreal streets this summer, treat yourself to a batch of French Canada's finest. The variations may be endless - Italian with bolognese instead of gravy and Greek using feta and warm Mediterranean vinaigrette - but the original never disappoints. The deliciously messy combination comes to life when medium-cut fries are topped with fresh cheese curd and light chicken, veal or turkey gravy. (Calories: 700, Fat: 41g for a large) 

*Toronto Fried Coke* 
The Canadian National Exhibition (CNE) has evolved since its debut in 1878, and so has the junk food. While foot-long dogs, Tiny Tom Donuts, candied apples, funnel cakes, corn dogs and other carnival standards are still available at the Ex, there's a new crop of belt-busters sure to delight (or disgust you). You may be familiar with the deep-fried Mars Bars, a quirky Scottish concoction invented in the 1990s? It has since opened the door to fried Snickers, Creme Eggs and even Oreos. But have you heard of Fried Coke? The bizarre concoction, which features deep-friend frozen Coca-Cola-flavoured batter, syrup, whipped cream, cinnamon sugar and a cherry, has been a sinful smash hit at the Ex since its debut at the Texas State Fair in 2006. (Calories: 830, Fat: 40g) 

*Winnipeg Kubusa/Kielbasa* 
If you're planning to rock 'The Peg' in the next couple of months, be sure to rock the kubusa. The ready-to-eat Eastern European pork garlic sausage, served on a hot dog bun, is widely available and always delicious. Be sure to get it with a side of dill pickles and cheddar and sour cream Old Dutch chips. And, if you're planning a road trip to the West, don't miss the world's largest garlic sausage in [URL="http://ca.search.yahoo.com/search?p=mundare+alberta&ei=UTF-8&fr=moz35"]Mundare, Alta. (Calories: 286, Fat: 23g) 

*Calgary's Mac n' Cheese Triangles* 
Everything about the Calgary Stampede is extreme - even the food. If you're not mowing down smashed chili cheese potatoes[/URL], turkey legs or Pineapple dole whip, you're venturing into less-charted territory, like the mac n' cheese realm. Unlike pogo sticks or corn on the cob, the childhood comfort food has always been restricted by the plate and fork. The Stampede's deep-fried mac n' cheese triangles marry 'gooey' and 'crispy' to perfection in a tidy little package. (Calories: 572, Fat: 32.8g) 

*Wiggle Chips in Vancouver* 
A staple at the Pacific National Exhibition, Wiggle Chips put ordinary potato chips to shame. For $5, you can get two bags of sliced and fried potatoes served fresh and hot. And with a little spice - like dill, cheddar cheese, garlic, salt or vinegar - you've got yourself a tasty treat hot out of the fryer. (Calories: 200, Fat: 12g)


----------



## Daniel (Jun 17, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Canada Day is less than 315 hours away mg:

Fortunately, the Queen will be getting a lot of security to protect her from tulip-obsessed Ottawains:



> When Queen Elizabeth visits the capital for Canada Day this year, it  will cost city taxpayers about $98,000 for extra policing and  traffic-control work.
> Queen's visit to cost City of Ottawa almost $100,000
> ​


----------



## Daniel (Jun 18, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*


----------



## Daniel (Jul 3, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*


----------



## Daniel (Jul 7, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

A word of warning:
YouTube - The Canada Song


----------



## Daniel (Jul 10, 2010)

*re: Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)*

Self-help for demoralized Canadians:

Chicken Soup for the Canadian Soul: Stories to Inspire and Uplift the Hearts of Canadians


----------

